# Share your favorite recipes



## JustAnotherNut

Didn't see a thread already, so here we go. I try to stick to 'homemade from scratch' as much as possible and love to experiment. When I do, I don't measure but eyeball it. Even though I have a collection of cookbooks, there are few recipes that I stick to word for word & will usually tweak & tinker, only using the printed recipe as a guideline.
Please feel free to share any of your favorite recipes whether appetizers, soup, salad, breads, meat or main dish, sides, desserts, snacks, whatever strikes your fancy. I only ask that it be something you have prepared and enjoyed yourself as a 'tried & true'. Here is one I love...

*Fried Rice 
*
1/2 C leftover meat (chicken, beef, pork), chopped...or 2-3 strips of bacon cooked & crumbled or
                2-3 links Chinese sausage, sliced or bay/salad shrimp
2 eggs

1/3 C frozen peas & carrots (or any favorite veggie)

2 C cooked rice, cooled

3-4 Tbls soy sauce

1/4 C sliced green onions


I usually will start with raw bacon & cook till crisp then use the grease to cook the rest. If you choose not to do it that way, then heat your large skillet with about 2-3 Tbs oil. When hot, add & scramble the eggs. Push to one side of pan. Add veggies, cook & stir for a few minutes till hot & crisp tender. Add rice & soy sauce & stir all together until well mixed. Cook & stir just a few more minutes. Then top with green onions. Enjoy


----------



## strollingbones

pictures are always nice....


----------



## Gracie

I make this once a week. LOVE it.

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup ketchup
1/3 cup honey
2 garlic cloves or powdered garlic
4 chicken thighs with skin pulled off
basil

Dump chicken in crock pot, pour stuff on top, cook high for 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Disir

When this first came out, it was one of my favorites.  
Find Out Who Took Emeril's Tater Title

I haven't made it in a very long time.  

Today I am making a potato salad recipe from  Ina Garten.  So, we will see.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

strollingbones said:


> pictures are always nice....



I agree, but didn't have one exactly since the recipe is from memory. I will post pics whenever available, but not all my recipes have pics.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

This one is soooo good it's also called 'crack' bread, because it's addicting . The only change up's I did, was to use real bacon, not packaged bits AND where it calls for melted butter, I used softened butter & mix with ranch powder & spread it directly on the bread in between cuts so that it stays in contact with the bread instead of all sinking to the bottom in a salty mess.

PS.....I've also tried the other pull breads on this site and they too are equally delish.



Cheddar Bacon Ranch Pulls







A few weeks ago I shared my recipe for Cinnamon Roll Pulls, a sweet pull apart bread. In the post I mentioned a savory cheesy version. I had several requests for the cheesy bread recipe. Well, you asked for it, you got it!

I went with a cheddar bacon ranch bread. I knew these flavors would work well together since they are in my favorite dip, Crack Dip. The bread was unbelievable! My favorite part was the ranch butter that was poured over the loaf.  Like the Cinnamon Roll Pulls, this bread is highly addictive. We will refer to this bread as "Crack Bread" from now on!  Give it a try at your next gathering. I guarantee everyone will love it!









*Check out our other pull bread recipes here*
(Printable Recipe)


1 unsliced loaf of (round is preferable) sourdough bread
8-12 oz cheddar cheese, thinly sliced
3 oz bag Oscar Mayer Real Bacon bits
1/2 cup butter, melted
1 Tbsp Ranch dressing mix

Using a sharp bread knife cut the bread going both directions. Do not cut through the bottom crust. Place slices of cheese in between cuts. Sprinkle bacon bits on bread, making sure to get in between cuts. Mix together butter and Ranch dressing mix. Pour over bread. Wrap in foil the entire loaf in foil and place on a baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Unwrap. Bake for an additional 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted.


----------



## Disir

I don't think I could do that one but that my kid might go for that cinnamon roll or that Nutella S'Mores one.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yes, the cinnamon roll one is very good and the spread mix that goes in it?....well, I had to make extra because I kept tasting it LOL


----------



## Disir

Ok, this one moved to number one.  The difference between the book recipe and the one featured in the following link is that the book called for 3 lbs. red potatoes.   You cannot taste the mustard in this. Which is swell, because now I can make it for shindigs this summer. 
Potato Salad : Ina Garten : Food Network


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Balsamic Glazed Steak Rolls | Picture the Recipe

I haven't tried the recipe in the link yet, but it is on my to do list, although it did give me an idea to try. What I came up with was a 'Mexican Steak Roll Up' and was great.

*Mexican Steak Roll Up*

4 very thin cut steaks, such as skirts, flap, rounds or sirloin
2 C. salsa
1 or 2 limes, juiced

2 C onion & pepper strips (green, red, yellow, orange sweet peppers)
2 Tbls. olive oil

Marinade steaks in salsa & fresh lime juice, 2-4 hours or longer. Saute peppers & onion pieces in oil, just till softened. Remove vegetables from pan & set aside to cool. Take steaks from salsa marinade, lay out flat. Put 1/4 of veggies across one end of steak & roll up. Fasten with toothpick. Repeat with remainder. In same skillet, cook steak rolls, turning to cook all sides of meat. Pour in reserved salsa marinade &  heat thru.


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> This one is soooo good it's also called 'crack' bread, because it's addicting . The only change up's I did, was to use real bacon, not packaged bits AND where it calls for melted butter, I used softened butter & mix with ranch powder & spread it directly on the bread in between cuts so that it stays in contact with the bread instead of all sinking to the bottom in a salty mess.
> 
> PS.....I've also tried the other pull breads on this site and they too are equally delish.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheddar Bacon Ranch Pulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I shared my recipe for Cinnamon Roll Pulls, a sweet pull apart bread. In the post I mentioned a savory cheesy version. I had several requests for the cheesy bread recipe. Well, you asked for it, you got it!
> 
> I went with a cheddar bacon ranch bread. I knew these flavors would work well together since they are in my favorite dip, Crack Dip. The bread was unbelievable! My favorite part was the ranch butter that was poured over the loaf.  Like the Cinnamon Roll Pulls, this bread is highly addictive. We will refer to this bread as "Crack Bread" from now on!  Give it a try at your next gathering. I guarantee everyone will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out our other pull bread recipes here*
> (Printable Recipe)
> 
> 
> 1 unsliced loaf of (round is preferable) sourdough bread
> 8-12 oz cheddar cheese, thinly sliced
> 3 oz bag Oscar Mayer Real Bacon bits
> 1/2 cup butter, melted
> 1 Tbsp Ranch dressing mix
> 
> Using a sharp bread knife cut the bread going both directions. Do not cut through the bottom crust. Place slices of cheese in between cuts. Sprinkle bacon bits on bread, making sure to get in between cuts. Mix together butter and Ranch dressing mix. Pour over bread. Wrap in foil the entire loaf in foil and place on a baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Unwrap. Bake for an additional 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted.



I've made that pull apart bread with ciabatta bread before.  Delicious!  I have a bunch of great recipes that I've posted around this forum somewhere.  Unfortunately, due to time constraints I haven't had much time for cooking lately.  I miss it though.


----------



## OldLady

Fried Cheerios

About 1/2 box of Cheerios
1/4-1/3 stick margarine (flavorless vegetable oil can be substituted)
1 Tbsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp onion salt

I'm guessing a bit on the amounts, have never measured.  Made it once when we wanted Chex Mix but didn't have the stuff on hand.  It's become a secret family favorite the grandkids ask for, too.

Melt margarine in large heavy bottomed pot over low heat, stir in worcestershire sauce and onion salt until salt dissolves.  Add Cheerios and keep stirring to coat (it takes awhile, don't be lazy) and then stir every 30 seconds to avoid scorching.  Takes about 10 minutes, until Cheerios are crisp and crunchy.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> Fried Cheerios
> 
> About 1/2 box of Cheerios
> 1/4-1/3 stick margarine (flavorless vegetable oil can be substituted)
> 1 Tbsp worcestershire sauce
> 1 tsp onion salt
> 
> I'm guessing a bit on the amounts, have never measured.  Made it once when we wanted Chex Mix but didn't have the stuff on hand.  It's become a secret family favorite the grandkids ask for, too.
> 
> Melt margarine in large heavy bottomed pot over low heat, stir in worcestershire sauce and onion salt until salt dissolves.  Add Cheerios and keep stirring to coat (it takes awhile, don't be lazy) and then stir every 30 seconds to avoid scorching.  Takes about 10 minutes, until Cheerios are crisp and crunchy.



Never heard of that one before!  Interesting.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Did this one the other day & have done it with chicken too. Both are good. I also like to add veggies to round it out. Usually red pepper strips, onions, mushrooms, celery, carrots, broccoli, asparagus, etc. whatever I have available at the time.

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini Recipe


----------



## ChrisL

I posted this recipe for mac and cheese before, but I can't remember where I posted it, so I'll post it again.  

Ingredients:

2 tbs butter
2 tbs flour
1 tsp dry ground mustard
1 tsp salt

2 cups Velveeta cheese (cubed)
1 cup grated cheddar cheese (don't use already grated cheese in a bag - it sucks -grate it yourself -much better)
2-1/2 cups milk

elbow macaroni (or your choice of pasta)
crushed up crackers (I use Townhouse crackers)
1 tbs olive oil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350

Melt butter in large saucepan
Add flour, dry mustard and salt
Mix well and cook for a minute to make a roux
Add milk and let thicken
Add cheese until melted

In the meantime, cook elbow macaroni unti al dente (you don't want it overcooked because it is going to cook in the oven too)
Drain pasta and put in a casserole dish
Add melted cheese mixture

Crush up crackers in a ZipLock baggie and add olive oil until it is consistency of sand
Sprinkle on top of mac and cheese mixture

Bake in oven at 350 for about half an hour-45 minutes

Eat and enjoy!  

PS:  You can use any cheese you prefer, but I really like the mixture of the Velveeta and cheddar.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yes I know not many people appreciate liver & onions, but hubs & I do. It is one of the few foods I am very picky about and will never order in a restaurant just because I don't trust anyone else to do it right (for me anyway). Cause I won't eat it any other way. I use the same recipe/method my mother always did. Also, I will only eat store bought beef liver.

I had tried to find pics for ya Bones, but couldn't....any recipes I found on internet didn't even come close.

*Liver and Onions 
*
1 or 2 pkgs beef liver, rinsed in cold water
Seasoned flour for dredging (flour, salt & pepper)
2 Tbls oil or melted bacon fat
1 or 2 large onions sliced
about 1/2 C water

Heat large skillet with oil/fat on medium high heat. Dredge liver pieces in seasoned flour & fry to brown both sides and take liver out of pan & set aside. In same skillet whisk up the browned bits to loosen from pan bottom add any additional oil or fat if needed. Add onions to pan & give a good stir. Lay in the liver pieces on top of onion layer and add water. Cover, reduce heat & simmer about 10-15 minutes. Turn liver to cook other side additional 7-10 minutes. This does make it look all messy & gooey, but is so good and the liver is moist & soft


----------



## ChrisL

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes I know not many people appreciate liver & onions, but hubs & I do. It is one of the few foods I am very picky about and will never order in a restaurant just because I don't trust anyone else to do it right (for me anyway). Cause I won't eat it any other way. I use the same recipe/method my mother always did. Also, I will only eat store bought beef liver.
> 
> I had tried to find pics for ya Bones, but couldn't....any recipes I found on internet didn't even come close.
> 
> *Liver and Onions
> *
> 1 or 2 pkgs beef liver, rinsed in cold water
> Seasoned flour for dredging (flour, salt & pepper)
> 2 Tbls oil or melted bacon fat
> 1 or 2 large onions sliced
> about 1/2 C water
> 
> Heat large skillet with oil/fat on medium high heat. Dredge liver pieces in seasoned flour & fry to brown both sides and take liver out of pan & set aside. In same skillet whisk up the browned bits to loosen from pan bottom add any additional oil or fat if needed. Add onions to pan & give a good stir. Lay in the liver pieces on top of onion layer and add water. Cover, reduce heat & simmer about 10-15 minutes. Turn liver to cook other side additional 7-10 minutes. This does make it look all messy & gooey, but is so good and the liver is moist & soft



My grandfather loved liver and onions.  My mom likes it too.  I just cannot bring myself to eat a liver even if it smells really good when it's cooking.


----------



## ChrisL

I made chicken tenders in the crock pot yesterday so that I could take it to work with me.  I was kind of worried because they were boneless little chicken tenders, and I thought they might be overcooked, but I cut them up into pieces while they were still partly frozen and threw them in with a bunch of other stuff, and they came out great!  I just cooked them for the least time (4 hours).


----------



## ChrisL

Here is my family recipe for spaghetti sauce.   

Ingredients:

13 oz can of tomatoes (I use San Marzano whole tomatoes in a can and crush them up with my hands or a potato masher)
Three 6-oz cans of tomato paste
2-1/2 c of water (I usually use a lot less than this, I like my sauce more on the thick side)
1 c parm or romano

1 minced onion (preferably Vidalia)
6 cloves garlic - minced
2 tbs olive oil
1/2 cup red wine (Cabernet, but I suppose you could use any - I also use a LOT more than just 1/2 a cup - I just kind of dump it in there - better with more wine)


3 tbs chopped parsley
1 tsp dried oregano
2 bay leaves
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper (or more)
2 tbs sugar (optional - depending on how sweet the tomatoes are)

Directions:

Pour olive oil into a large pot and saute onions until translucent, add garlic, dried oregano and bay leaves (just to bring out the flavors in the spices.  

Add tomato paste and cook for a minute or so.  
Add wine and reduce a bit.

Pour in the crushed tomatoes.
Add sugar, salt, pepper to taste. 
Add cheese.  

Cook for several hours on low heat (the longer you cook it, the more flavorful).  

Serve over pasta of your choice (I prefer spaghetti).  

Eat and enjoy!  

*I also par cook and add some sweet Italian sausage and let it finish cooking in the sauce frequently (in ground form - not links).*


----------



## ChrisL

Chicken wings!!!  (These can be done in the crock pot too)

Ingredients:

5 lb chicken wings (with tips cut off)
1-1/2 c brown sugar
1 tbs garlic (or so - I love garlic so I always use more)
1 tsp dry mustard powder
5 oz soy sauce

Directions:

Combine all ingredients.
Marinate wings for several hours.
Bake @425 degrees for about 45 min - 1 hr.  

I haven't made these yet in the crock pot.  Hmm.  I am going to have to do that!


----------



## strollingbones

o dont trouble yourself with pics of liver and onions...i assure you....i do not eat beef liver...i can do chicken liver but that is all....

i like simple recipes...


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> o dont trouble yourself with pics of liver and onions...i assure you....i do not eat beef liver...i can do chicken liver but that is all....
> 
> i like simple recipes...



You should try that wing recipe in the crock pot!  It doesn't get much more simple and delicious!  If you don't mind getting messy while you eat!


----------



## strollingbones

rumki or bacon wrapped chicken livers..

take sliced water chestnuts and place a 1/2 a chicken liver on it..then wrap it with 1/2 slice of bacon and puncture with a tooth pick to keep it all together...grill or bake till bacon is crispy and liver is done...some people deep fry...now be careful even with cutting the chicken liver it can still pop...just like fried chicken livers


----------



## ChrisL

I cannot bring myself to eat a liver.  It is the "filter" that filters the toxins out of your body.  So . . . no way, Jose!


----------



## strollingbones

that looks like a great chicken wing recipe....i eat mine naked...and will consider that one for company....i love making brown sugar...

take a few cups of sugar in mixer bowl....start the mixer and begin to add molasses....now yes it will look totally fucked up...dont worry....it looks all clumpy till you add enough molasses and suddenly you have brown sugar....cheap as chips


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> rumki or bacon wrapped chicken livers..
> 
> take sliced water chestnuts and place a 1/2 a chicken liver on it..then wrap it with 1/2 slice of bacon and puncture with a tooth pick to keep it all together...grill or bake till bacon is crispy and liver is done...some people deep fry...now be careful even with cutting the chicken liver it can still pop...just like fried chicken livers



Sounds good though.  Anything is better with bacon!


----------



## strollingbones

i make my own vanilla.....easy and cheap but take a while to fuse....i dont use a bottle till it is aged a year


----------



## strollingbones

ahh the pig...i dont get jews or muslims....no pig....o my o my


----------



## ChrisL

Stuffed Mushrooms (vegetarian style)

Mushrooms (white button because you are going to be using the stems)
About 1/4 of an onion - minced very fine
2 cloves garlic - minced very fine (or you can use the jarred minced garlic - that stuff is pretty good in this recipe)
1/4 cup crushed crackers or bread crumbs (whatever you prefer)
1 tbs butter/margarine
dash pepper

Directions:

Clean dirt off mushrooms with damp paper towel and remove stems
Set caps aside
Mince up the stems
Cook the stems, onion and garlic in butter/margarine on medium heat.
Stir in cracker crumbs
Add pepper
Continue to cook until liquid is absorbed by the mixture.
Spoon mixture into mushrooms caps.
Drizzle with melted butter/margarine.
Bake at 425 for 10-15 minutes or until tender.


----------



## ChrisL

Garlic chicken thighs

Ingredients:

Chicken thighs (preferably bone-in so they don't get dried out)
About 1 tbs or so thyme or rosemary (preferably fresh)
About 6 or so whole garlic cloves
Olive oil
Crusty bread of your choice (must be able to stand up to the juices!)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350-375 degrees.
Chop rosemary/thyme fine (reserve about 4 sprigs)
Salt and pepper the thighs
Sprinkle with chopped rosemary/thyme
Heat oil in lg oven proof skillet
Add thighs skin side down and cook until nicely browned
Flip thighs and add reserved sprigs of rosemary/thyme as well as whole garlic cloves
Put skillet in preheated oven
Cook until garlic cloves are tender enough for spreading (1/2 hr - 45 min)
Reserve the browned bits on bottom
Place each thigh on a piece of crusty bread
Add some white wine and a little bit of water or chicken broth to skillet and scrape up brown bits to make a sauce
Stir until thickened
Pour sauce over chicken thighs and serve.  

Yummers!    Making myself hungry now!


----------



## ChrisL

OMG, I have to log off and go get something to eat now.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gracie

I am totally...TOTALLY addicted to pan fried chicken tenders that have been marinated in italian dressing. No extra seasonings required either! A nice bowl of white rice with Smart Balance, salt, garlic, parmesan cheese sprinkled on top....and a side of lightly fried onions and mini bell peppers with more parmesan cheese on top. So yummy!


----------



## yiostheoy

Usually I either go to the freezer and get the package, or go to the shelf and get the box.


----------



## Gracie

I made that meal tonight and forgot to take a pic of it. 
It was delish, as usual.


----------



## Michelle420

I've made this dessert chocolate eclair pie before it's fast easy and yummy






No-Bake Chocolate Eclair Dessert - The Kitchen is My Playground


----------



## Abishai100

Half-boiled eggs with chick pea curry.

Very spicy but goes well with a mango lassi...


----------



## Abishai100

Peanut Butter with Fried Chicken (yum!)


----------



## Gracie

Fried green beans, with bacon bits, chopped onions, garlic. Just fry them up like hashbrown. Super Yum!


----------



## koshergrl

JustAnotherNut said:


> Didn't see a thread already, so here we go. I try to stick to 'homemade from scratch' as much as possible and love to experiment. When I do, I don't measure but eyeball it. Even though I have a collection of cookbooks, there are few recipes that I stick to word for word & will usually tweak & tinker, only using the printed recipe as a guideline.
> Please feel free to share any of your favorite recipes whether appetizers, soup, salad, breads, meat or main dish, sides, desserts, snacks, whatever strikes your fancy. I only ask that it be something you have prepared and enjoyed yourself as a 'tried & true'. Here is one I love...
> 
> *Fried Rice
> *
> 1/2 C leftover meat (chicken, beef, pork), chopped...or 2-3 strips of bacon cooked & crumbled or
> 2-3 links Chinese sausage, sliced or bay/salad shrimp
> 2 eggs
> 
> 1/3 C frozen peas & carrots (or any favorite veggie)
> 
> 2 C cooked rice, cooled
> 
> 3-4 Tbls soy sauce
> 
> 1/4 C sliced green onions
> 
> 
> I usually will start with raw bacon & cook till crisp then use the grease to cook the rest. If you choose not to do it that way, then heat your large skillet with about 2-3 Tbs oil. When hot, add & scramble the eggs. Push to one side of pan. Add veggies, cook & stir for a few minutes till hot & crisp tender. Add rice & soy sauce & stir all together until well mixed. Cook & stir just a few more minutes. Then top with green onions. Enjoy


I season my fried rice with garlic, ginger, chili powder, a teeny bit of curry.


----------



## koshergrl

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes I know not many people appreciate liver & onions, but hubs & I do. It is one of the few foods I am very picky about and will never order in a restaurant just because I don't trust anyone else to do it right (for me anyway). Cause I won't eat it any other way. I use the same recipe/method my mother always did. Also, I will only eat store bought beef liver.
> 
> I had tried to find pics for ya Bones, but couldn't....any recipes I found on internet didn't even come close.
> 
> *Liver and Onions
> *
> 1 or 2 pkgs beef liver, rinsed in cold water
> Seasoned flour for dredging (flour, salt & pepper)
> 2 Tbls oil or melted bacon fat
> 1 or 2 large onions sliced
> about 1/2 C water
> 
> Heat large skillet with oil/fat on medium high heat. Dredge liver pieces in seasoned flour & fry to brown both sides and take liver out of pan & set aside. In same skillet whisk up the browned bits to loosen from pan bottom add any additional oil or fat if needed. Add onions to pan & give a good stir. Lay in the liver pieces on top of onion layer and add water. Cover, reduce heat & simmer about 10-15 minutes. Turn liver to cook other side additional 7-10 minutes. This does make it look all messy & gooey, but is so good and the liver is moist & soft


i love liver and onions, and this is how I make it too.


----------

